
Show HN: Better – Browser extension that recommends alternative products/service - mathnmusic
https://github.com/nileshtrivedi/better
======
mathnmusic
Hello HN,

These days, many high-quality products have to struggle for discovery and
visibility. The idea here is to maintain community-curated lists of product
alternatives to tech giants (similar to
[https://switching.software/](https://switching.software/) or [https://prism-
break.org](https://prism-break.org)) and recommend them via in-page pop-ups. I
am hoping that this extension and the lists can be hosted at non-profit orgs
like EFF, FSF or IFF.

Eventually, users will be able to subscribe to multiple lists (much like how
adblockers work) so that multiple interpretations of "better" \- secure,
privacy-conscious, high-quality, low-cost, locally-made etc - can be
maintained by various communities.

